# Beech Manor at Beech Mtn NC



## eschjw (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anybody have any information about this place? I have a DAE bonus week on hold for a 4 bedroom next month, but am having a hard time finding out anything about it.

Thanks ---- Joe Esch


----------



## Marvin (Jan 5, 2010)

Joe

Check your private messages


----------



## ronandjoan (May 20, 2013)

Could please send me this info?


----------



## stugy (May 20, 2013)

I would like this info also
Pat


----------



## csxjohn (May 20, 2013)

We stayed there last fall on a DAE bonus week.  I usually write reviews for the Classified section but it appears I failed to do so for this trip.

We stayed in a large double house type unit that was 3 bedroom.  

This is not a resort in the normal use of the term.  They have units in different places in the Beech Mountain area.

There are no swimming pools anywhere if that matters to you.

We love the area and had a good time.  There were mountain bike races at the ski resort that we spent a day watching.  We went into Boone and Blowing Rock and hiked around some of the trails in the area.

This was on Trip Advisor and may help you.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...ech_Mountain-Blowing_Rock_North_Carolina.html

You will check in at their hotel and be directed to your cottage.  I would suggest checking in during daylight hours.  We had a little trouble following the map to our unit.

The unit itself was nice but more like a woodsy cabin than a resort.  Ours had covered parking and a charcoal grill.  We had to use stairs to get to our unit so be prepared for that.

If you have any specific questions, let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## eschjw (May 23, 2013)

Just saw these posts asking about this resort. I agree with John's evaluation. I have been twice during ski season and stayed in the same 4 bedroom unit from DAE. I also got it using bonus weeks.

It was 3 levels with a bedroom on the ground floor. You go up a flight of stairs to get to the main level that had the master bedroom and common areas. There were 2 bedrooms upstairs that overlooked the living room and kitchen. There was a bathroom off the master that also could be accessed from the back of the kitchen by way of a hallway that had a washer/dryer in it. A second bathroom was shared by the 2 upstairs bedrooms. There also was a sleeper sofa on the top level.

It worked fine for the 10 of us. We liked the location because it was a very short drive to the ski slopes. Oddly it had a fireplace, but no way to have a fire in it.


----------

